# Florastor: Safe for long-term use?



## latemerin

Hey all,So I was wondering if there was anyone else out there who has taken Florastor long term. I've been on it for almost a year and a half now, usually taking 1 capsule per day. The Florastor website says that "If you want to keep taking Florastor to maintain health intestinal function you may do so." For about 10-11 months, I took Florastor and only had a few "bad" days with my IBS (I'd have cramping and D an average of 1 day per month). Now, I seem to be flaring back up again. I highly doubt it's the Florastor, since saccharomyces boulardii (the yeast in Florastor), as I understand it, does not remain permanently in your digestive tract, which means it doesn't likely "replace" your normal intestinal flora. (Specifically, the website says that it is a "temporary flora" and that "[w]hen you stop taking Florastor® S. boulardii cells clear the body within 5 to 7 days") Also, I would figure that any ill effects would have started to manifest themselves in less than a year!Anyway, I just wanted to check to see if anyone else had taken Florastor long term. My suspicion is that it is safe and likely at least somewhat effective to use long-term, but it's always good to get other experiences.


----------



## GenieG

Hi "Niremetal",I took "Florastor for several years after a severe bout of gas, bloating, constipation, lower abdomen right side pain which came on after I took "Heather's Acacia Fiber" recommended for my severe IBS-D. When I started taking the recommended 2 tablets of "Florastor" within 3 days I got relief from the above, after a year I switched to just one, I was on it for about 3 years, stopped taking it 6 months ago thinking I didn't need it anymore, especially as it is rather expensive. I never had any ill affects from it in all of the time that I took it, I just wish it wasn't so expensive. I am sorry I stopped taking it seeing I have all these miserable symptoms back, I have just bought "Phillips Colon Health" hoping it will work for me, haven't tried it yet if it doesn't, I will switch back to "Florastor". Hope this helps you "Niremetal".


----------



## IanRamsay

HiYou can safely take probiotics in very large numbers indefinatley. cheersIan


----------

